# Whacker (((s)))



## nimitzclass (Sep 7, 2020)

*Whats happening gentlemen just passing through so i thought I'd say hello , i was told there are a few whackers out there tonight just be careful hes trending and looking for you ,this guy is a loser so pay him no mind ok......gotcha*
_*
*_
*Have a good night ! !*


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

nimitzclass said:


> *Whats happening gentlemen just passing through so i thought I'd say hello , i was told there are a few whackers out there tonight just be careful hes trending and looking for you ,this guy is a loser so pay him no mind ok......gotcha
> 
> 
> Have a good night ! !*


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

nimitzclass said:


> *Whats happening gentlemen just passing through so i thought I'd say hello , i was told there are a few whackers out there tonight just be careful hes trending and looking for you ,this guy is a loser so pay him no mind ok......gotcha
> 
> 
> Have a good night ! !*


----------



## JL01930 (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

